# Azeri: Ki



## kraftwerk

I've never studied Azeri, so all this comes from knowledge of Turkish and Google Translate. Any Azeri speakers willing to correct?

What most confuses me is the use of "ki" in the song. If "ki" introduces relative clauses, what's it doing at the end of questions?


BU SEVGİ

Bir *yozulmaz* röya var.           An unwritten rhyme -- isn't yazmaq to write-- then why yoz                                                here?
Mənim *olsan* *nə olar ki,  *        If you would be mine,  
Bu çalınan *nə kamandır,    *    This stolen … 
Ürəyimin telləri.                      My heart is in threads


----------



## jamila ishtar

"ki" here on question, goes like "so what" -"what if"

yozullmaz- unexplainable 
roya- dream
ureyimin telleri-strings of my heart

calinan- here is "played" it's an omonym same letters-word-pronounciation "calmaq" means to play, and "calinan kaman" is a kaman (azeri musical intrument) which is being played


----------



## Qafqaz

röya yozmaq - dream analysis, dream interpretation
*yozulmaz röya - uninterpretable dream*

*çalmaq* - play (musical instrument), in azeri çalmaq means play musical instrument. and in colloquial speak, means also blow job.

*kaman* - musical instrument's name. so çalınan kaman means *played kaman*. This instrument has special sound, as if crying, moaning human.

so here, autor associate his heart (ürək) with kaman.


----------



## analeeh

Assuming it works like the same particle in Turkish, this line literally means 'if you were mine what would happen?' The _ki_ makes the question more forceful - _ne olar ki_ would mean something like 'what could go wrong? how bad could it be?'


----------



## Qafqaz

*Ki*  here is used as Postposition, to make more stronger the meaning.


----------

